# MP3s!



## soymilkshakes (May 14, 2009)

I couldn't find any existing thread about this, but, music swapping! It should happen!
Well, actually I'm just looking for a couple o' albums (Rosa's I, Mississippi, You & Anti-Product's The Deafening Silence of Grinding Gears) that I can't seem to be able to pirate by my usual means and wondering if anyone has either of these and wants to share. :arrgh:


----------



## ianfernite (May 15, 2009)

Three words: Google Blog Search.
Another word: Soulseek.

I download a ridiculous amount of music; mostly from private torrent trackers, but I use the aforementioned for some more 'obscure' stuff.

Rosa - I Mississippi You.zip

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download antiproduct - deafening .rar

You'll need 7zip or WinRAR or a similar program to open the latter, in case you were unfamiliar.

Need help with anything, just ask. If I can't find it, it probably doesn't exist.




http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=32da1af9937cf76a8c9e7c56ba37815ff2d6e90278d14116

Here a bunch of stuff that I personally uploaded for a different forum.


----------



## Mouse (May 15, 2009)

I downloaded a bunch of your stuff.... how does one get more? is it kinda like you gotta be given the link you can't just search for stuff you want and get it?


----------



## ianfernite (May 16, 2009)

Google Blog Search will generally do the trick. Searching for artist album "download" usually does the trick.


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 16, 2009)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2009)

interesting. this opens up so many possibilities. thanks!


----------

